# Need Good Leads



## MCSLLC (Mar 12, 2014)

Where do I find good residential roofing leads, preferably in new construction. I am new to the market and am hoping to have a great season, but need help finding good leads! If you guys could help us out but letting me know where you get yours or who you build for, that would be great!
Thanks for the help, 
Dylan 
MCSLLC


----------



## RoofingDude (Mar 12, 2014)

*You have to put in the face time with the Builders*

I think the new construction market is very competitive. I used to do a lot more new construction a few years ago put the prices fell soooo much that I priced myself out. That being said, there is opportunity out there for the right roofer. When I did new construction, I put in the leg work, I drove into the new subdivisions and looked for the sign of the General Contractor or builder. I called them, I went by there office, I faxed them info, I BEGGED them to put me on there bid list. It took awhile, but it happened. I my area most General Contractors only care about the cheapest price. I still do work for 4 of 11 contractors that I developed relationships with years ago that but they wont even pay 1/2 of what they used. Don't be discouraged when calling, like I said I put in the work to get on the bid lists over 10 years ago and its still paying out. 

On new construction I was getting $75 - 100 per square 10 years ago. Now I get priced out at $35, I have seen other bids for $25 a square. I am curious to know if this is common....



http://tophathomeimprovement.com


----------



## warm stuff (Sep 24, 2015)

For new construction your best bet would be to network with related trades, general contractors and the like. A local search campaign wouldn't heard as well.


----------



## msroofer (Aug 4, 2015)

We only get $35 on new construction, sometimes on steep we get $40.00

I would use new construction as a filler between tear offs; will be hard to make a good living at new construction only..

I get most of my work from word of mouth. We are on time, do a good job and clean up. I also have several framers who recommend me as well as my flashing man.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

For new construction the key is networking. It's going to be hard to pull those kinds of leads in via Pay Per Click or SEO.


----------



## EugeneS (Dec 13, 2015)

Networking or SEO IF you have a guy that knows what he is doing. I have a guy who helped me out and got three leads in the first two weeks. One for an entire roof replacement and the other for a new roof. It's an owner selling one house and building another. So don't listen to someone that says you can't do it with SEO...you can if you know the right SEO guy. And if you do find one, keep him close and share with no one. This year is going to be my absolute best since starting because I found someone who knows what they are doing. Before that? It was all networking and getting my name out there. Tell everyone you know that you are a roofer and if you're not on Facebook...get on it. I have a friend who gets all his business for his tree company from facebook and he's insanely busy. The newer generation is all about social media.


----------



## focoroofing (Dec 13, 2015)

We get priced out as well, but we stick to our guns because if we go any lower, we don't help our company out at all. When you offer legit services, that's going to unfortunately happen. Can't stop that, only can hope that people, when buying from you, will look at the fantastic services you offer instead of the cost.

www.focoroofing.com


----------



## brendasmith (Mar 2, 2016)

Compition is everywhere now, proper marketing offline and creating a brand over internet with good digital marketing and exclusive offers in your area and holding on some trusty customers and ask them for recommendations will help.


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

You have to network hard if you want to get new roof construction jobs. Contact the builders and start building relationships. You may have to bid low to get some jobs and build a reputation as well. Internet is not going to do much for contractor leads so I wouldn't spend money there except that you need a top notch web site to convey credibility. Good luck.

Todd,
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

It's the same way over here. We get the occasional custom new construction from our site or from a referral, but there are dozens of new subdivisions going up in a 20 mile area. However, we aren't getting any part of that because we aren't "in" with the cool guys, if you know what i mean. It's hard, because once these guys get the contracts, it seems like they can get away with murder and they just keep getting the work.


----------



## larryparks1 (Sep 22, 2016)

leads D & B Marketing Has anyone know this company ?


----------



## choicesolutions (Sep 20, 2016)

Try to invest some money in SEO campaign, if your business is organically ranking high on google, chances are people will contact you more often. 

Choice Solutions - Roofing and Exteriors


----------



## RoofingGuy (Oct 28, 2016)

I know an SEO person who can do a lead gen site for you.
Does a great job for me, in a very competitive market here in South Florida. I dont stick to only New Construction as I like my phone to ring daily. CRUSH SEO in South Florida does mine.


----------



## Blikkenslageroslo (Nov 1, 2016)

*Pm*

Send me a pm if you want to know my strategy .


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

I personally would not advertise my roofing services on Craisgs list but I have in the past when I was slow. But what I found is craigslist customers are usually the cheapest kind. But if you will put a roof on for 45$ a square it might work for you.


----------

